
EHarmony Founder Wants to Spend $10 Million to ‘Figure Out’ Homosexuality - iProject
http://betabeat.com/2013/02/eharmony-founder-wants-to-spend-10-million-to-figure-out-homosexuality/
======
nonamegiven
"At the very best, it’s been a painful way for a lot of people to have to
live."

And statements like that, and the mindset behind them, are a good part of that
pain.

I'd like to see companies contribute $10 Million grants to study cluelessness.
_That's_ a painful way to live.

Won't you help?

------
ddellacosta
What a fool.

He should instead spend a fraction of that amount and get himself some therapy
to figure out why he is so obsessed with other peoples' sex lives.

------
Some4None
Whats to "figure out"? People like pleasure, and enjoy "getting off", and will
pursue any avenue to obtain an electro-chemical rush(love).

~~~
shawnb576
So you're equally as likely to pursue the electro-chemical-rush-called-love
with anyone who can get you off? I didn't think so.

Let's try this again. What's to figure out? It's past time for people like
this guy to "figure out" that some people are born with an affinity for their
own gender, they're perfectly happy that way, and there is nothing wrong with
them, period.

His comment about "what a painful way to live" is remarkably illuminating
thing for him to say...and disturbing. He deserves to be roundly criticized
for it.

------
dsl
I feel so bad for this guy.

